# How much exersize should my pregeant shepherd get?



## gtrcop (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a 2 year old German Shepherd that is approx 5 to 6 weeks prego. She loves to run and play. Should I limit her activity to walks only. I have 2 1/2 acers and lots of room for her to run. I don't want to damage the pups.:help:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I usually let my pregnant females self exercise after this stage. No crazy toy chasing or racing around with other dogs where they might be banged, twist, or over extend themselves. They do need exercise. I like to take them hiking around my property where they can run and exercise as they see fit.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with Lisa, I let them determine. However, I have dog shelters in my pens that they can jump up on. I will move a bred bitch to a pen with a shelter they cannot jump up on, just because I do not want for them to be over-doing it.


----------

